# Pet travel



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Can anyone help me with the search of a good pet travel agency?
I have contacted Cyprusair, but the answers are so short, it is hardly of any use.
I would like to travel with my partner and my little doggie from Amsterdam to Paphos in the beginning of next year.
Hope to hear from you Expats. Thanks.


----------



## PetTravel (Nov 11, 2010)

*Netherlands to Cyprus*

You can take your pet from the Netherlands to Cyprus without quarantine. Your pet must be micro chipped with the ISO 15 digit non-encrypted microchip and then vaccinated for rabies. It must be accompanied by the following documents.

Cyprus animal health certificate

Vaccination Certificate

Certificate of treatment for Echinococcus 










ymg said:


> Can anyone help me with the search of a good pet travel agency?
> I have contacted Cyprusair, but the answers are so short, it is hardly of any use.
> I would like to travel with my partner and my little doggie from Amsterdam to Paphos in the beginning of next year.
> Hope to hear from you Expats. Thanks.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, 

thank you for the information. I will check and try to find out the information!

Regards!




PetTravel said:


> You can take your pet from the Netherlands to Cyprus without quarantine. Your pet must be micro chipped with the ISO 15 digit non-encrypted microchip and then vaccinated for rabies. It must be accompanied by the following documents.
> 
> Cyprus animal health certificate
> 
> ...


----------

